# Uber Integrates With Spotify To Let Passengers Become Backseat DJs



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

*Uber Integrates With Spotify To Let Passengers Become Backseat DJs*

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/14/uber-music/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

Yay! Shitty music to go with shitty fares.


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

When I updated today it played music when the app started. Some shitty set of tones.

Then, whenever I switch screens and then back into the app it would cut whatever audio I had playing. Their app is getting worse. First screw the drivers on pay, now screw them with the app.


----------



## Elite Uber Driver (Nov 15, 2014)

But we wont have to listen to Taylor Swift


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)




----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Firstly you have to provide the ride for almost nothing, now the pax can control the audio. Its almost to the point of handing you car keys to the pax.

Oh and if you cant cannect or dont wish to your rating can get screwed.


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

Hahahah thank god I have an equalizer where I can shut all of the my sound system down or mute it completely with the aux button, and let them hear the wind, or the little annoying plastic loose parts on the back that the sub has caused cuz of hard boom.

Either way, only chicks enjoy and will keep enjoying good tunes in my vehicle while on surge.

Edit: my equalizer is a Clarion EQS746. Great equalizer for the value.


----------



## SupaJ (Aug 12, 2014)

Another good reason to use uber iphone. $10 way worth the data usage


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SupaJ said:


> Another good reason to use uber iphone. $10 way worth the data usage


Oh no, had not thought of that, perhaps a price increase on that will come soon


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I got that AUX cable survey and answered that I had one.
Now, it looks like they would send me one for free.
If you get that one day, reply that you have an AUX port, but no cable.
let's see if you get one for free


----------



## ValleyKip (Nov 11, 2014)

Any passenger who asks for my AUX cable gets an automatic 1*. My car, my music. QED.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

Tonight I had a music player displayed during the ride.
It had the standard back, pause and forward buttons.
I didn't plug the AUX cord in it, so what was there I have no idea


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

Soooo at this point Uber driver app gets fussy for not following the recommended route, drivers get paid close to nothing, and riders control the music. 

Next Uber is going to turn into a rent a car on demand service.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

Just another distraction for the Driver. Not Good.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Fare adjustment:

Driver got hostile because pax played Taylor Swift over and over and over and over


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

So how does that work if you don't have your phone connected to your audio? I have xm which use to be halfway decent, but I can't stand it anymore


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Who's paying for the data to stream the audio? It sounds like spotify in some incarnation is on the drivers phone. The pax phone seems to act like a remote. In which case, doesn't the drivers phone have to stream the audio and pay for the data? I'd estimate a cost of about $1 per hour of streaming. An hour a day could start adding up, on top of everything else. This assumes you use your own phone now.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Who's paying for the data to stream the audio? It sounds like spotify in some incarnation is on the drivers phone. The pax phone seems to act like a remote. In which case, doesn't the drivers phone have to stream the audio and pay for the data? I'd estimate a cost of about $1 per hour of streaming. An hour a day could start adding up, on top of everything else. This assumes you use your own phone now.


Whatever happens, you can be sure that the driver will be fronting the cost in some manner.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Check your local sound ordinances, they may give you a nice protection!

For example, Chapter 9-2 of the City of Austin Codes and Ordinances prohibits sound or vibration more than 30 feet from a vehicle. 

We quoted that ordinance when we wrote our Ts&Cs


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Fare adjustment:
> 
> Driver got hostile because pax played Taylor Swift over and over and over and over


Not with Spotify!


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Spotify should be compensating us for promoting their app


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Spotify should be compensating us for promoting their app


uh they don't even compensate the artists, save for a millionth of a penny.


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

I am in Cleveland Ohio and it doesn't pop up Spotify plus how would that work I don't have an AUX port on my car radio.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

timalt325 said:


> I am in Cleveland Ohio and it doesn't pop up Spotify plus how would that work I don't have an AUX port on my car radio.


Only here for now: London, Sydney, Singapore, Stockholm ,Mexico City, Toronto, NYC, LA, SF, and Nashville.


----------



## timalt325 (Oct 26, 2014)

OK really hope that doesn't come to Cleveland cause that would use a lot of data.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Also an update here with a video of someone using it:

...perhaps the worst part of the integration is that not all drivers have it, and you won't know if your driver does until they confirm your ride. That could lead passengers to cancel on drivers without Spotify if they were really hoping to rock out. This problem will solve itself with time, though.

http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/21/uber-spotify/

(ride canceled or the driver probably loses stars if the pax wanted Spotify to be enabled)

Also, I don't see the option for the android driver app. Only on the iphone version. So to keep voice navigation, I'll have to run my nav on a separate phone. Then for a pax to be able to use aux in separately from Spotify, I'll need a splitter to run two aux in's. Otherwise would have to monkey around with aux cables during ride.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Started today. Looks like it only works with UberX, maybe XL, but no other cars available other than Uberx, I only see two on the map doing it


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

If you're using an Uber phone there's no additional costs. They way i see it, providing this perk to the pax that doesn't come out of my pocket is fine with me. I'm not that picky what music is playing and it will usually be for a short time anyway. I guess having kids has prepared me for this.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Who's paying for the data to stream the audio? It sounds like spotify in some incarnation is on the drivers phone. The pax phone seems to act like a remote. In which case, doesn't the drivers phone have to stream the audio and pay for the data? I'd estimate a cost of about $1 per hour of streaming. An hour a day could start adding up, on top of everything else. This assumes you use your own phone now.


I believe that its your phone so the data is on you, unless of course you chose to keep the Uber iPhone.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

Easy come, easy go. Well that was short lived


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

I declined the option to use spotify in my car.**** you and your personal play list.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

driveLA said:


> Spotify should be compensating us for promoting their app


You can be assured that Uber is getting paid for this.


----------

